# Red Eye Tree Frog Progress



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys.

So I agreed with dannyj that we need a thread to post on and keep upto date with how we are getting on with our frogs, and tanks etc.

I am in the process of getting the quarantine pics up, but have uploaded the pics of my tank in it's CURRENT state, after having replanted the plants in the pots after washing them all off.

ImageShack(TM) slideshow

Everyone feel free to post their tanks updated on here as well, and/or frogs 

Three questions spring to mind initially:

how often do you guys change water in the hydroleca/water it? I was considering the waterfall idea in the picture, however i fear a waterfall will make it too humid for the RETFs, and I will have to have an external filter as well.

Do you think I have deep enough soil? I have compacted it completely in the pictures!

I thought it maybe a good idea to plant the plants in the soil in the pots, as IF I need to remove any later and roots are everywhere, it will be all hell for the frogs and stress them. Anybody else plant theirs in the pots?

Cheers


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I plant mine in the pots, I find it easier to remove them if needs be by doing this.

I have my soil upto the level of the top of the plant pots, so you cant see them.

Waterfalls can more often than not be a pain in the behind. If things go wrong with pumps etc you have to disrupt the tank quite drastically to solve the problem, and it can happen frequently. It would raise the humidity too, and retfs are prone to picking up bacterial/fungal infections and keeping your water clean is going to be much trickier than just refilling a water dish each day.

tbh the plants you have fill the viv nicely so I'd recommend just planting them, putting in a nice water dish and a few branches and perches. Then get your temperature right and give the tank a light mist on an evening.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Weenoff said:


> I plant mine in the pots, I find it easier to remove them if needs be by doing this.
> 
> I have my soil upto the level of the top of the plant pots, so you cant see them.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with all of this- for most treefrogs, not just RETFs!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this their quarantine tank or their permanent home? I'm confused!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok Thanks guys, think I will plant them in the pots as well, much easier to get them out!

Sorry it wasn't too clear, yeah this is the MAIN tank, quarantine won't have any live plants just to be safe 

Cheers for replies though! Will update pics accordingly.

You got any pics of your setup Weenoff? Would be cool to see if poss, if not no worries.

peace


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

If you click on my profile and look in the album called 'randoms' there's a pic of my old set-up.

It's the same tank but it looks very different. I'm moving house tomorrow and my camera is all packed up but I will try get a pic up of my set-up for you tomorrow, it looks miles better now.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hiya. I plant mine in pots also, but I do have a false bottom water feature...I do not find it raises the humidity too high, but keeps it about right, lower in the day when the lights are on and rising at night. 

But Weenof is right about the troubles if it goes wrong and I would recommend the water bowl until you are confident that you are able to do this and plan for such and also that your frogs are happy and healthy. 

Here is mine to give you an idea (the whole base is a false water feature/waterfall/wet rock running into the pool at the front)










It looks a bit of a mess but with the devils ivy lots will die off so there had to be loads put in when it was planted.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

good to see a thread buddy

as iv sent you in a pm heres my quarentine viv, so far working a treat


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool cool, will get my quarantine up when it's sorted  as well as my frogs. Going away for a week but when I get back I should have the frogs and will get them on here as soon as they settle!

How much/often do you guys water the actual soil?

also saw your tank Weenoff and looks nice, if I wasn't a student I'd get a larger one as well for sure if I could keep in one place!

Not seen your frogs yet dannyj haha, but I look forward to it 

cheers fellas and fell-esses  x


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, ILT I like your tank 

I really wanted water in mine, but as mentioned certainly won't until I'm sure they are settled, and I think it may cause stress anyway as they constantly maybe looking for breeding opportunities?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. No, I dont think it causes stress...the main thing is that you make sure you are happy with the main tank and its runnings before they are put in so you only have to disturb them when it is essential, like water change, misting and feeding. Once a week I will direct the spray (I use a sprayer that is adjustable) at the base of the plants. Other than that, a good misting once or maybe twice a day should do it. As long as they have a large clean water bowl they will keep themselves hydrated. 

It has only been recently realised about the lower humidity, it helps stop bacteria from growing and fungals too. I rarely have to mist the tank during the day because I have the large water feature, without it I had to mist daily.

We are all on hand to help you with any other queries. It is scary with frogs you know are fragile, but once they are settled they are fine...:2thumb:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Frogs are here!!*

Hi guys.

So I got my frogs yesterday, pics will follow. I am not sure If I have the best food for them though, I got some lesser waxworms and a 1000 silent crickets which are fairly small - also now sure how to care for the crickets! lol.

Is it really worth culturing the foods of just buy it as and when?

Secondly I bought a dieffenbachia and thought it would look awesome in the main tank with big leaves etc, but are these a bad idea as the sap is toxic? I was reading where people said they're fine for frogs as they dont eat the leaves, but with trimming etc it could be an issue I thought...

Anyway, here are the pics I took so far , and also of the waxworms and crickets and also the plant mentioned above


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

The frogs are beautiful. Make sure you let them settle now though. 

Right, waxworms are fine as a treat, just put them in a plastic box (small critter keeper or old cricket tub and wait a few weeks for them to turn to moths (they will look like they have died, just leave them be)

Crickets- I buy small-med sized pre packed tubs. When they arrive I put them in a critter keeper with fresh veg and grub mix. They last for a long time like this. I take them out for feeding by placing a toilet roll tube on top of the egg things and this way you can easily see how many are inside and can usually get them in the tank without them going everywhere. 

I think it is a good idea to use a feeding rock every time you are feeding cricks, especially if they are young frogs. They will soon learn this is a source of food and when they are awake I remove the plug and they will sit and wait for the cricks to appear and will move when they are full. I have two, one with calcium dust inside and the other without. 

Once they are settled they will be fine...Congrats! :no1:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, I keep getting odd readings for humidity, such as 80,75,60 etc throughout the day, with the lucky reptile digital humidity/temp gauge, which I can't understand has anyone else had issues with these?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

They are not great...get a digital one for around £6-8

that plant will only be toxic if the feeder insects eat it, but usually this is more of a problem with locusts.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous looking red eyes. Good luck with these


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stunning froggies but DONT put that plant in - crickets may eat the plant then the frogs eat the crickets = dead frogs. : victory: try a bromeliad or similar instead


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Only just noticed the plant. Isn't that a dumb cane?


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

That is a digital one?


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, they are really nice yeah 

ILT yeah thanks for your input, so you use a feeding rock? I was considering getting one of those anyway yeah, make things a little easier would it. So you have two feeding rocks at one time, with and without calcium dust?

Yeah I just REALLY liked the look of the huge leaves and nice body to the plant, but I guess the risk of it making humans throats swell is a little too strong to bother risking it in with the frogs, it makes a nice house plant anyway!

Yeah is a week about right then to start feeding? I guess as soon as they start to become active at night!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just give them a few days then drop in a few, counting...you will find out in the morning if they have eaten them...

With the feeding rock, if they are not awake, you can still use it...just means that one or two cricks may come out before they find the rock. But that is okay too...

Remove uneaten crickets so they are not overrun.

As for dig hydro, I find these quite accurate...it will soar if you hit it when misting, and the humidity in your room will change throughout the day as well...as long as it is over 50 and lower than 65 (except for right after misting) you should be fine...I just misted mine once at the end of the day. Provided with clean water, they will make their way to it if they need to, even if you dont see them do it.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok cool I will go and get a rock tomorrow. That's the thing I may get a basic exo terra one as well to confirm as it goes upto like 72-80 odd sometimes, and there is NO WAY the room alters that much...


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

And yes I have been cleaning the water out each night, giving them bottled water lid off over night with bsp, so should be all good


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

lovel forgs yougot there! can't wait till i get some in the future


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

First feeder session complete  A bit earlier than andaroo stated, but I saw them wondering around and thought I'd throw in a cricket... and it went in a snap. So I put in 10 more and I've seen the majority disappear  good times.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

brysaa2 said:


> First feeder session complete  A bit earlier than andaroo stated, but I saw them wondering around and thought I'd throw in a cricket... and it went in a snap. So I put in 10 more and I've seen the majority disappear  good times.


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's great! :no1:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks guys 

Are they REALLY no better lights to view at night, like ones they cant see at all? I really found it hard using the nightglo one earlier seeing anything haha, was trying to give them crickets but I couldn't even see them hardly haha. :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Lovely!

I said no more frogs, but theres some ickle red eyes for sale up the road from me and I WANT them :blush: Looks like another shelf is on the way....


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

brysaa2 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> Are they REALLY no better lights to view at night, like ones they cant see at all? I really found it hard using the nightglo one earlier seeing anything haha, was trying to give them crickets but I couldn't even see them hardly haha. :lol2:


this is also where the feeding rocks come in handy, otherwise at this stage i would just drop them in the tank, but when you dust them every other feed, the frogs will see them better...

try not to over feed though...thing i drove my first trio mad, but it was the only way I could see them move, two of them died within the first two weeks :gasp:

My living room is a T shape on its side. The frogs are in the bottom left of the T, I have the tellie on the wall of the stem, couch and two lamps at the other, in the alcoves...yet they still come out, despite the light...it is when their lights go out that they know it is night, so a little bit of light wont effect them (when they are settled) and you will see them just fine :flrt:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah ok, I kinda had thought that myself! That's cool then, thanks 

I think I over fed them a little, but I only recovered 2 crickets this morning from about 10-15 odd I put in, but I only ever saw two active at once!!

Fire alarm went off at 3am, and we had to put the light on in our room, and they looked super confused as to what the hell the noise was! bless! 

They were still awake at 11 today... so I had to move them higher up by giving them a lil shuv, coz i needed to clean their tank!!!

I added some hanging vines too, as they seemed to be on the floor sleeping :bash: :lol2:


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

ok brysa I have made a few changes and here is my quarantine tank. Not sure about the plant on the right hand side of the tank, what do you think?

with plant
Reptile Forums - LewisJones's Album: Quarantine for red eyed tree frogs - Picture

without plant
Reptile Forums - LewisJones's Album: Quarantine for red eyed tree frogs - Picture

got digital thermometer/hygrometer on the way

6 days till frog day!!!!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive actually added the hanging plant in mine now, but I have got four frogs and they seemed to be sleeping on the bottom so that's why.

I'd leave it out unless you see them sleeping on the floor. Also you want to bend your leaves down more so they can sleep under them easily


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

done and done.

Reptile Forums - LewisJones's Album: Quarantine for red eyed tree frogs - Picture


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah that looks better. Just see how they react, that's all you can do until you get them I suppose.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok so this morning the other one seems to be behaving the same as the one yesterday......

All 12 crickets have gone, hes just really slow, hanging by the water bowl and not doing a lot. Think it is the other male of which I haven't confirmed seeing yet properly, but I am not sure 

Really don't want to think what he'll be like what I get back home

adding bsp to water is fine isn't it? It won't make it go back...?

'coz other than that I can't see ANYTHING else that I am doing wrong... I' leaving them along, changing flooring daily and water, humidity and temps are fine... :devil:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

You should not have to change the flooring daily, just as needed. It is too soon for them to be ill due to your husbandry, so it has to be stress. This is the part that sucks the most about keeping them...I hope the others will be okay for you.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> *You should not have to change the flooring daily, just as needed.* It is too soon for them to be ill due to your husbandry, so it has to be stress. This is the part that sucks the most about keeping them...I hope the others will be okay for you.


A daily clean out will definitely stress them!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, I read andaroo's care sheet as to dispose of the tissues each night, but perhaps I read that wrong :s

Either way it doesnt seem to disturb them much, and only takes me a minute at most :s Its the water bowl that takes a bit longer...

So it's ok to leave poos etc on the bottom? Water needs daily changing though?


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Andaroo's guide quote 

"only open the tank to do water and paper towel changes once a day."

That is what I understood, so maybe I'll back off that a bit...


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

It depends on if it needs doing or not, you can remove poos in a spot check, and water should be changed daily, but the fewer disturbances the better...they can still see and sense you when they are sleeping...but if they are sleeping high up in the tank, that is a good sign.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

how many times should I feed them as little ens? 3 a week or more?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

How long do you keep the red eyes in the 30x30x45 for? I'm just thinking about buying my equipment..


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I feed mine 3-4 each (by rock) every other night, and dust every other feed. 

I would not keep them in a 30x30 at all, but i suppose if you were buying them as babies, you could keep them in here for quarantine.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I feed mine 3-4 each (by rock) every other night, and dust every other feed.
> 
> I would not keep them in a 30x30 at all, but i suppose if you were buying them as babies, you could keep them in here for quarantine.


That's what I meant


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

One of my lil fellas seem to be moping around the water bowl in the DAY time, is this normal ?


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

you can't really win either, coz personally when they are that small surely it's easier just to leave bottom as glass and wipe down? Also have to keep taking in and out paper towels when you feed crickets so they don't go under it


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you see that they are awake during the day this is rarely a good sign, but mine are sometimes still awake when the lights go on and wait until the room is quiet to move up to sleep...when this happens, try turning the light off for a while in the morning and leaving the room, this might help...or you could cover the whole tank.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

I had thought about that as well just to settle them, as they are in our bedroom they would see us a fair bit during quarantine, at which point they need to settle and then they will later accept a bit more? I could cover with temporary sheet which I can lift up, so at least they can't see us everytime we come in for now


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Little fella still moping around this morning, after being asleep yesterday under a branch, now seems to be struggling to pull his own weight 

The other one is awake as well, but not as tired looking as him, and the third is on the back wall asleep as usual.

12 crickets went in and just looking I can see none.

SOOOOOOO frustrating as I don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

so, i got my red eyed tree frogs on sunday, everything seems ok. Only just got the timer for the lights so for the last few days been going in at 7am and turning them on only to see one of the little guys stuck to the glass staring at me. I go in 20 minutes later and always alseep in the most irritating place to change the water, this morning on the door. The rest of the day im at work and there left alone till 7pm. Bit worried about the one i don't see although its probably a good sign that he is hiding where i cant see him. Bought some brown crickets today and started feeding them orange and fresh greens then they will die in a gruesome froggy death saturday night!!! Only thing im worried about is the fact that he always sleeps on or very near the front door!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

i find they tend to sleep on the glass if they are outcompeted for good sleeping spots on the leaves. 

But dont worry too much if they are sleeping on the door and you need to get in the tank, just open the other door and be quick. 

There are plenty of occasions where mine have still been awake and alert when the lights have not long gone on and we are up and about in hte morning, difference is, mine are settled and dont mind us any more, so they will just move to a spot to sleep when they are ready...yours are probably using their instinct to hide, and figure if they sleep tucked in that you cant see them.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

is it normal for a red eyed tree frog to look alot fatter after he has eaten? He looks so ugly and fat right now whilst he is asleep.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

yes, but if they look extremely bloated to the point where you think their skin looks thin, this could be bloat and is caused by dirty water...just change the water and leave them be as they will not want to move for a day or so. 

HOW on Earth do you think even this can make them ugly!!!???:gasp:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha yeah they are mega cute!!

Been on the tank today, looking REALLY nice now... used that zoo med jungle backing - it's top quality and looks awesome :2thumb:

Still deciding on milks or red eyes, so tempting to put the milks in the smaller one and try and put the new red eyes in the main tank with lights off for a few days, as I have grown tired of quarantining red eyes to no success lol and have heard of many having success doing that as well in the main tank, but I'll see!

Gonna post pics tomorrow, on a new thread I think  Do you think I should wash the background? It was sealed but still...

As for my last red eye, I cleaned everything last night and he moved today, but he was sat on the side of the water bowl still, seems to love it there :/ lol. Added some live plants too (tiny costa rican liana and small brom)


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

well to be completely honest they don't look that amazing when there asleep, like a green snot ball! However i dont think they were that fat and anyway i went up stairs after lights out and one was perched on his vine and the other was wandering about. I love the way they walk kind of a mixture of a jaguar and a monkey. They are alot more petite than they look when they are a snot ball. They are only babies but they are more active now and have not seen them awake so early in the evening. (it was after lights out though. I :censor:ing love my frogs!!!!!!

Get more red eyes brysa, Although i can tell they are quite sensitive (doing nothing for a while... etc) i don't think there that bad. I havent stuck to every xtreme in the androoroo post...... only because you can't help but have a little peep. I think its well worth driving to get them, wherever they are. Although that said maybe im getting ahead of myself as ive only had them just over a week. Yes i think I probably am. 
Good to hear your otherones doing ok!


----------

